# Sexy Christians??



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 9, 2011)

Ok I know some will get mad, but whats your thoughts on this??

This is a new clothing line for Christian women...Its just so much I can say on this and those who know me probably already know what Im gone say..but yall go first


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 9, 2011)

Oh Dear...


----------



## Klearli (Nov 9, 2011)

Those shirts are oxymorons. Its like wearing a PETA shirt while spearing dolphins

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 9, 2011)

..this made me really laugh




Klearli said:


> Those shirts are oxymorons. Its like wearing a PETA shirt while spearing dolphins
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## Windsy (Nov 9, 2011)

*sigh*

Why are they doing this? This is disrespectful and I believe it would be a fashion trend more so than actual Christians wearing this.

Christians shouldn't have to announce that they are Christians, their actions speak volume!!!


----------



## Laela (Nov 9, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> Oh Dear...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 9, 2011)

saw this a few months back

actually this line is promoted by and worn by Chrisitians..not mentioning any names less I be palted...


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 9, 2011)

I was shocked when I seen this.. ....Somethings we should just know isnt right..I mean ....i just...i cant....ok im done


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 9, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> saw this a few months back
> 
> actually this line is promoted by and worn by Chrisitians..not mentioning any names *less I be palted*...



   @ Less I be 'palted'.   

Chapter and verse, please...


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 9, 2011)

Laela said:


>



That 3rd picture was just a little, (ummm, big little) too much.  

I mean, come on now.  Who was she posing for?  The Blind Man at the pool of 'Siloam'?

And by that I mean, how she is dressed is so unnecessary. It's all in vain.  Whatever she is advertising will not get her the right attention.


----------



## Guitarhero (Nov 9, 2011)

Did you all see all the styles?  Well, she's in fashion.  Christians who make strapless evening gowns as designers would be in the same category, no?  There were only 3 styles that showed a little skin.  I like the shirts, actually.  My favorites are:








and 









but when I trim this stomach more...then it's:







and 








I say, if it's not for you, don't do it.  But I wouldn't judge this as wrong or anything.  Women are feminine.  There's nothing wrong with wearing your parish tee-shirt or anything or some religious jewelry.  People do it all the time.  When you wear a Virgin Mary tee-shirt, that's announcing your devotion...a cross, allegiance...rosary,  cross ring.  What about those scarves at the bss with bible verses on them?  They're rather akin to prayer shawls.  I don't see the problem...but I do know that some people cannot wear said fashions above without busting out at the seams.  Maybe they wouldn't look so "modest" in them ...and many other types of clothing, so those need to be more cautious?


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 9, 2011)

GuitarHero, I mean really? Come on? This topic isnt posted in the Off topic, this is in the CHRISTIAN forum..Women are feminine...the topic isnt about women in period, its about CHRISTIAN women...the bible speaks of modesty, and something with your breast hanging out, tummy showing and mini dress way up your thigh is not modest in the least..


Yes I seen the whole line..but these I posted pieces was ridiculous..

You can be feminine in your attire AND modest..Why do we think being feminine means you have to show breast and thigh...


If they wanna design a line with that , well thats them, but dont mark it "churchgirl" like thats a representation of us or if that is acceptable with us...ummmm becuz its not..


And the point isnt about the word on the clothing!, its about the style of clothing that they associated the word with


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Nov 9, 2011)

IMHO, it is very appropriate wear for those members in the congregation either coming from or going to the club but most importantly it advertise that a man is getting a good woman.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Nov 9, 2011)

If I saw someone wearing a sexy shirt saying 'they are Christian', I would be like "Girl Bye". I just can not get with them.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 9, 2011)

I don't think that that particular word is in the bible, but it's equivalent is... you know what I mean 



Shimmie said:


> @ Less I be 'palted'.
> 
> Chapter and verse, please...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 9, 2011)

you know you crazy right...but you always make me laugh




hanna_light said:


> IMHO, it is very appropriate wear for those members in the congregation either coming from or going to the club but most importantly it advertise that a man is getting a good woman.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 9, 2011)

my thoughts...why christians want to be sexy anyway, sounds fleshy to me ...


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Nov 9, 2011)

This isn't shocking compared to some outfits I've seen on Sundays. 
As a matter of fact I went to a Male chorus event called 100 men in black and there was 2000 women in short clothing.  The women were READY to get a man based on the short,lowcut,tight clothing worn. NO respect for church,children or elderly based on clothing choices.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 9, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I don't think that that particular word is in the bible, but it's equivalent is... you know what I mean



I know ... 

I was just kidding.    I was messing with you on purpose.  Cause you know one of the main questions that gets thrown at 'us' is,  Give me a chapter and verse for that..."


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 9, 2011)

I dont want a man to notice me becuz of my body, but I want him to notice the Spirit and Christ that lives in me.

When people wear revealing stuff why are they wearing it? They obivously want someone to see it?


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 9, 2011)

Yeah i know you were...I needed that laugh so badly, thanks




Shimmie said:


> I know ...
> 
> I was just kidding.  I was messing with you on purpose. Cause you know one of the main questions that thrown at 'us' is, Give me a chapter and verse for that..."


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Nov 9, 2011)

In hindsight, I see where the designer of this line was going and it's based on biblical principal as a result it is very appropriate attire everyone knows if you are going fishing you have to put the right bait only if you want to become fishers of men this line will allow you to do that.


----------



## Guitarhero (Nov 9, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> GuitarHero, I mean really? Come on? This topic isnt posted in the Off topic, this is in the CHRISTIAN forum..Women are feminine...the topic isnt about women in period, its about CHRISTIAN women...the bible speaks of modesty, and something with your breast hanging out, tummy showing and mini dress way up your thigh is not modest in the least..
> 
> 
> Yes I seen the whole line..but these I posted pieces was ridiculous..
> ...



I'm fully aware and I do not find a problem with the shirts.  Maybe the off-shoulder is not Sunday morning appropriate?  Well, neither is the spaghetti strap that Ms. ChristianXYZ wore at her friends wedding.  It was for a certain place and time.  I'm not going to sit up here and proclaim this lady lost to heaven for these tee-shirts.  If it's wrong, then so is Maybelline and all the perfume women wear because, afterall, it attracts.  I don't find a problem, seriously.  Who was showing breast?  Are you saying that christian women don't wear shorts or mini-dresses/skirts?  Modesty....to Muslims, showing your arms, clavicle and hair is not modest.  Does that mean christians look like ho-bags?erplexed  How many of you here wear low-rise jeans, skinny jeans, skirts above the calf, uncovered hair?    These are not slutty designs _*imho*_.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 9, 2011)

I dont wear low-rise, skinny jeans, or mini skirts, or shorts..but thats just me..I cant speak for anyone else but me

the lady in the black mini dress breast was hanging out, in reference to whose breast was out  

But the shirts does says "Churchgurl" it dont say "Christian.".sooo... 


So I will just say that we will agree that we disagree


----------



## Guitarhero (Nov 9, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> I dont wear low-rise, skinny jeans, or mini skirts, or shorts..but thats just me.*.I cant speak for anyone else but me*
> 
> the lady in the black mini dress breast was hanging out, in reference to whose breast was out
> 
> ...



Oh, you mean cleavage?  I see that much cleavage every day, in a variety of places.  I don't know if that is a dress or shorts...looked like shorts to me, tho.  If it had said "christian," same difference?  Nobody refers to their religious edifices as churches but christians.

Per the bolded....BINGO!!!!!  Tha's all I'm saying...they are not vulgar.  But answer me this...is Maybelline/MAC, hair adornments, red bottom stilettoes, decorative scarves, decorative outwear (other than non-descript solid dark colors), PANTS...who doesn't wear pants here?...perfume, nail polish, decorative purses....all designed to attract.....wrong???  Few, I bet who don't wear this attire/beauty conscious products.  Now, in the old days, many women and men thought that was sinful.  Is it?  Showing butt cheeks and sexually graphic designs etc...I'd agree they would be inappropriate.  But modesty is relative to the culture.


----------



## Laela (Nov 9, 2011)

Yeah, the infamous... "_Where da at?"_




Shimmie said:


> I was just kidding.    I was messing with you on purpose.  Cause you know one of the main questions that gets thrown at 'us' is,  *Give me a chapter and verse for that...*"


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 9, 2011)

I hear you but, shouldn't the HS be transcending ...I think some christian women do try to be 'sexy' mainly becuase some of us don't want to 'different' anymore  we want to blend in with erry body else ...



Guitarhero said:


> Showing butt cheeks and sexually graphic designs etc...I'd agree they would be inappropriate. *But modesty is relative to the culture*.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Nov 9, 2011)

The fact that the shirts are being associated with Church is really the problem. Now if someone wears the shirt with nothing on it, then so be it. But to put 'Church Girl' on it is . It sends a bad message to most people. They will be erplexed .


----------



## Guitarhero (Nov 9, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I hear you but, shouldn't the HS be transcending ...I think some christian women do try to be 'sexy' mainly becuase some of us don't want to 'different' anymore  we want to blend in with erry body else ...



Well, that's what I'm saying...all this making selves up and whatnot...sexy or presentable in a feminine way?  Same thing!  It's meant to attract - otherwise, folks would go through life in a potato sack.    Where do we draw the line? Is a tank tee sinful?  Is one inch of cleavage sinful?  Jewelry?  The H-ly Spirit (HS???) operating in you might not look the same as that of another person.  There's definitely a congruent factor in what it is to be a christian but potato sack is not it.


----------



## LoveisYou (Nov 9, 2011)

We had a discussion about sexual purity at a recent encounter I attended, and the leader really had an issue with the notion of Christian women flaunting their sexiness.  She advocated for tasteful, elegant and feminine clothing. I agree.

The above is just wrong on all fronts. There is nothing tasteful about any of those pictures. They look cheap and trashy, not how a woman of God should look.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 9, 2011)

Ok to YOU, they are not vulgar. Like Health and Hair said its the point that they associated this with the Church..I see styles like this allll day long but when you stamp Churchgirl on it, that changes the messages.

And personally, someone who goes to Church does not make them a automatic Christian. Just like if you stand in a garage, it dont make you a car...

Pants are designed to attract??

Now I agree people wear make up to attract, and i dont agree with that either..I didnt say I dont agree with make up, Im saying when people wear it to allure men..thats different *dodging stones**

But people can use anything to "attract" someone..i mean anything.but the point that is being made to associate this clothing with the Christian woman.

And we are not talking about culture at this time, we are talking about Christianity...thus, this is this why in the Chrisitian forum...




Guitarhero said:


> Oh, you mean cleavage? I see that much cleavage every day, in a variety of places. I don't know if that is a dress or shorts...looked like shorts to me, tho. If it had said "christian," same difference? Nobody refers to their religious edifices as churches but christians.
> 
> Per the bolded....BINGO!!!!! Tha's all I'm saying...they are not vulgar. But answer me this...is Maybelline/MAC, hair adornments, red bottom stilettoes, decorative scarves, decorative outwear (other than non-descript solid dark colors), PANTS...who doesn't wear pants here?...perfume, nail polish, decorative purses....all designed to attract.....wrong??? Few, I bet who don't wear this attire/beauty conscious products. Now, in the old days, many women and men thought that was sinful. Is it? Showing butt cheeks and sexually graphic designs etc...I'd agree they would be inappropriate. But modesty is relative to the culture.


----------



## LoveisYou (Nov 9, 2011)

I think every church would benefit from giving a seminar on how to dress like a woman of God, the seminar should include pictures of appropriate clothing.  For the women who always complain that they don't want to look frumpy, there is a difference between looking like a frump and looking like a woman of the night.  You can be fashionable and elegant....2 of the ultimate fashion icons (Jackie O. and Audrey Hepburn) epitomized feminine style and elegance.....take a page out of their book.

I have been guilty of the above, but thank God for Jesus.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 9, 2011)

I agree that we dont walk around in potato sack, but can I can honestly say when i go into the store and pick out something, the last thing on my mind is attracting someone with this. I may get it because I think the design is nice/cute or because its on sale , but I dont go in there with agenda to be "fine" or show my shape..my style of dress is pretty simple...I dont dress with the agenda to "shine" or get lookers....but thats just me..im just saying



Guitarhero said:


> Well, that's what I'm saying...all this making selves up and whatnot...sexy or presentable in a feminine way? Same thing! It's meant to attract - otherwise, folks would go through life in a potato sack.  Where do we draw the line? Is a tank tee sinful? Is one inch of cleavage sinful? Jewelry? The H-ly Spirit (HS???) operating in you might not look the same as that of another person. There's definitely a congruent factor in what it is to be a christian but potato sack is not it.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 9, 2011)

Yes! You can look nice and be modest.

The scary thing is, its so many defintions of what modest is 


Ive been guilty too, but when God changes you, He allows you to see how it really looks





LoveisYou said:


> I think every church would benefit from giving a seminar on how to dress like a woman of God, the seminar should include pictures of appropriate clothing. For the women who always complain that they don't want to look frumpy, there is a difference between looking like a frump and looking like a woman of the night. You can be fashionable and elegant....2 of the ultimate fashion icons (Jackie O. and Audrey Hepburn) epitomized feminine style and elegance.....take a page out of their book.
> 
> I have been guilty of the above, but thank God for Jesus.


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Nov 9, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> I dont want a man to notice me becuz of my body, but I want him to notice the Spirit and Christ that lives in me.


 
 Are you genuine with this stuff?  I don't want to be looked at as a piece of meat either so I understand that.  It's just that sometimes y'all are so over-the-top it's not even believable.  I say that with love of course.  

I don't like the spelling of "girl" on those shirts.


----------



## Guitarhero (Nov 9, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> Ok to YOU, they are not vulgar. Like Health and Hair said its the point that they associated this with the Church..I see styles like this allll day long but when you stamp Churchgirl on it, that changes the messages.
> 
> And personally, someone who goes to Church does not make them a automatic Christian. Just like if you stand in a garage, it dont make you a car...
> 
> ...




What if a girl wearing such a tee without words was a known christian.  Does it make it better and more acceptable?   She's still associated with being a christian.  It is about culture...cuz in some, the very clothing that most of you are wearing today is not cutting it modest-wise.  How are they secretly judging you?  It's all relative.     You know I pick apart these topics.


----------



## Guitarhero (Nov 9, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> I agree that we dont walk around in potato sack, but can I can honestly say when i go into the store and pick out something, the last thing on my mind is attracting someone with this. I may get it because I think the design is nice/cute or because its on sale , but I dont go in there with agenda to be "fine" or show my shape..my style of dress is pretty simple...I dont dress with the agenda to "shine" or get lookers....but thats just me..im just saying



Ahhhhh, yeah you do...you look at what pleases your eye and how it will make you "presentable and attactive overall."  A sale price is a financial incentive   It's so ingrained in us as humans.  This is why we have the gift of decoration worldwide.  We  love art.  But here ya go 







I kid!!!!


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 9, 2011)

Yes Im very genuine with what I say! I mean every word it..
...

I know it may sound hard to believe, but its really women out there with mindsets like this..



nathansgirl1908 said:


> Are you genuine with this stuff? I don't want to be looked at as a piece of meat either so I understand that. It's just that sometimes y'all are so over-the-top it's not even believable. I say that with love of course.
> 
> I don't like the spelling of "girl" on those shirts.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 9, 2011)

you make me laugh Guitarhero! You r so fun..

But to look presentable and attractive is 2 different things! lol..




Guitarhero said:


> Ahhhhh, yeah you do...you look at what pleases your eye and how it will make you "presentable and attactive overall."  It's so ingrained in us as humans. This is why we have the gift of decoration worldwide. We love art.


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Nov 9, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> Yes Im very genuine with what I say! I mean every word it..
> ...
> 
> I know it may sound hard to believe, but its really women out there with mindsets like this..


 Yes, I know there are women with mindset like this.  They just dont announce it in such a manner...It just sounds too forced I suppose.  A man can appreciate a woman's beauty AND the Godly character that she radiates.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 9, 2011)

No its doesnt make it more acceptable..whether Christian is written on your shirt or not, you still got to have a lifestyle. Just like wearing Christian on your shirt dont make you Christian...but the point of this topics isnt the clothing , it's the audience that the clothing line is trying to draw.. and thats Christians..A athiest wouldnt buy this 

I always say..all my clothes I wear outside, is acceptable for me to wear in the church house. with the exception of work out clothes, or lay around the house clothes and pajamas..

I dont have one standard of dress for church and one for went Im not at church..its modesty all day everyday. if I couldnt wear it to church too, tis not getting bought!

*If my breast and thigh dont hang out when im in church, its not gone hang out when im  out of church*
I know you pick these topics apart, thats why I dont take it personal 



Guitarhero said:


> What if a girl wearing such a tee without words was a known christian. Does it make it better and more acceptable? She's still associated with being a christian. It is about culture...cuz in some, the very clothing that most of you are wearing today is not cutting it modest-wise. How are they secretly judging you? It's all relative.  You know I pick apart these topics.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 9, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> Ahhhhh, yeah you do...you look at what pleases your eye and how it will make you "presentable and attactive overall." A sale price is a financial incentive  It's so ingrained in us as humans. This is why we have the gift of decoration worldwide. We love art. But here ya go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 9, 2011)

Forced? ...ok..




nathansgirl1908 said:


> Yes, I know there are women with mindset like this. They just dont announce it in such a manner...It just sounds too forced I suppose. A man can appreciate a woman's beauty AND the Godly character that she radiates.


----------



## LoveisYou (Nov 9, 2011)

Guitarhero, but aren't we charged with the responsibility of not enticing our brothers to fall through lust?

I think there is a different between looking presentable with tasteful makeup and having your breasts spilling out of your top, where you are in fact enticing another to look on your flesh in a sexual manner. When Esther adorned herself to see the king, she didn't go before him in a lewd manner.  I think there is a difference between looking beautiful and looking sexy, they are not the same and we shouldn't conflate them.  
Surely there's a difference between rocking your red bottoms with a tasteful dress and rocking them with a pair of pum pum shorts?


----------



## Guitarhero (Nov 9, 2011)

LoveisYou said:


> I think every church would benefit from giving a seminar on how to dress like a woman of God, the seminar should include pictures of appropriate clothing.  For the women who always complain that they don't want to look frumpy, there is a difference between looking like a frump and looking like a woman of the night.  You can be fashionable and elegant....2 of the ultimate fashion icons (Jackie O. and Audrey Hepburn) epitomized feminine style and elegance.....take a page out of their book.
> 
> I have been guilty of the above, but thank God for Jesus.



I get the point...but eh, not feeling their style...not Bohemian and natural enough...I'd prefer khakis and natural materials...   THey might have epitomied it for THEM but not as a christian uniform of sorts.  To some, their skirts were too high and showed legs.  To others, they are a bit matronly.  So, is it intent?  Just how much intent?  And no matter what women wear, there are just some men who get turned on due to their own struggles with lust.  I dunno....there's another thread on this I think...


----------



## Guitarhero (Nov 9, 2011)

LoveisYou said:


> Guitarhero, but aren't we charged with the responsibility of not enticing our brothers to fall through lust?
> 
> I think there is a different between looking presentable with tasteful makeup and having your breasts spilling out of your top, where you are in fact enticing another to look on your flesh in a sexual manner. When Esther adorned herself to see the king, she didn't go before him in a lewd manner.  I think there is a difference between looking beautiful and looking sexy, they are not the same and we shouldn't conflate them.
> Surely there's a difference between rocking your red bottoms with a tasteful dress and rocking them with a pair of pum pum shorts?



Within biblical reason.  But are you going to wear a chadoor or burqa today because you're afraid of a lustful man glaring at you?  If I were born in the Amazon, modesty would be a hemp string covering the slit front-to-back with two beads in-between...or not pubic hair etc.  It's relative to culture, even here in the U.S.  We wear pants, tees, flip-flops, shorts, etc. to church...probably not something your folks do at yours.  We do have a standard with those clothing.  It's common sense...but that's tricky because everyone has an individual standard.  You cannot show buttcheeks, nipples, nor wear masochistic leather looking like Freddy.  But who's to say that those wearing shorts are disrespecting  G-d?  I wouldn't be caught dead looking like the average "Jackie O./Hepburn"...just ain't me.  And I would expect them to respect my fashion choices as well and not attributing to me ung-dliness.  There is a standard...it's just that what's being touted at the standard here...ain't the standard, actually.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 9, 2011)

The HS the 'teacher' should and does show us how to dress ...there is no 'different' HS ...like you I agree christian women don't need to dress like a potato sack but neither should their bellies and boobs be exposed... who are we... people SHOULD be able to tell that we are different ...




Guitarhero said:


> Well, that's what I'm saying...all this making selves up and whatnot...sexy or presentable in a feminine way? Same thing! It's meant to attract - otherwise, folks would go through life in a potato sack.  Where do we draw the line? Is a tank tee sinful? Is one inch of cleavage sinful? Jewelry? The H-ly Spirit (HS???) operating in you might not look the same as that of another person. There's definitely a congruent factor in what it is to be a christian but potato sack is not it.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 9, 2011)

If someone has a problem with lust , then you are right, they will lust after whatever you have on. But we all know certain clothing items will excite the lust even the more..


----------



## LoveisYou (Nov 9, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> I get the point...but eh, not feeling their style...not Bohemian and natural enough...I'd prefer khakis and natural materials...   *THey might have epitomied it for THEM but not as a christian uniform of sorts*.  To some, their skirts were too high and showed legs.  To others, they are a bit matronly.  So, is it intent?  Just how much intent?  And no matter what women wear, there are just some men who get turned on due to their own struggles with lust.  I dunno....there's another thread on this I think...



Woman I didn't say it has a Christian uniform.  I just used them as examples for ppl who might be unsure or for ppl looking for point of reference. There are plenty of other women (including bohemian types) who could also serve as a point of reference.  While there are difference definitions of modesty, I don't think we should throw our arms up and say forget it because everyone has a different view.  With all the definitions out there, most Christians draw the line somewhere and most would draw the line  at the spilling of boobs, showing bare legs for days and a lot of skin exposure. Don't we know that our bodies are temples of the Holy Spirit?

You are right there are some men who can be sexually turned on by looking at a woman's eyelash. All I am saying is we can and must reasonably do our part.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 9, 2011)

back to my original thought we want to look like everyone else and when we are mistaken for the world we get offended and justify our actions saying; christianity is 'cool' and 'sexy' and 'modern' ...(lol, that's a dry laugh)...


----------



## Guitarhero (Nov 9, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> The HS the 'teacher' should and does show us how to dress ...there is no 'different' HS ...like you I agree christian women don't need to dress like a potato sack but neither should their bellies and boobs be exposed... who are we... people SHOULD be able to tell that we are different ...



I didn't say there was a "different" H-ly Spirit.  We obviously don't dress as the Virgin Mary or Martha of the bible these days.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 9, 2011)

^^no, no I didn't say you said that ...but we must all be on one accord because there is only one holy spirit, kwim?

but the sad realtity is that we are not...


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Nov 9, 2011)

I am trying to understand why *these* particular shirts would be acceptable? 

I just don't get it. 

*Now hear me*:  You have a shirt that says 'Church gurl' on it. The shirt is designed to show the belly and other stuff. And somehow we have Christians who find it acceptable.  

Are people just overlooking the WORDS on the shirt and just looking at the shirt?

And even if you look at the shirt, would it be acceptable for those who name the name of Christ to represent Him this way?


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 9, 2011)

^^

 AND they overlook it even more so when some gospel singer/actor wears one ...once it's okay for them to do (the star) it's okay for us today...the power of influence is like that...


----------



## LoveisYou (Nov 9, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> I am trying to understand why *these* particular shirts would be acceptable?
> 
> I just don't get it.
> 
> ...



Those shirts reminds me of some weird fetish.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 9, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> I am trying to understand why *these* particular shirts would be acceptable?
> 
> I just don't get it.
> 
> ...



This is what's going on with these shirts.   It's a marketing stategy which states, "If you put God in it, that makes it right 'eous.   

However, there's nothing righteous about it.   The wearer's are 'selling' themselves 'out'... literally


----------



## NaturallySweet73 (Nov 9, 2011)

1 Timothy 2:9 In like manner also, that *women adorn themselves in modest apparel, with decency and propriety*

​serious fail


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Nov 9, 2011)

My only two cents is the woman of God has been forever tainted and tarnished bc so many will lose they panties over a man.I said this before at a singles ministry and the room went quiet..But its like women throw themselves on a man and will do whatever so these shirts would def be the attire they would want..show a little boob,show that nice round bum and thigh etc..a woman can look like a woman without a skirt down to baby toe but we don't need to flaunt what we have as its prideful and self seeking..like flirting..I have a very flirty nature that I have to corral bc I know its not Godly or proper..this society I pray won't go to hell in a hand basket.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 9, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ^^
> 
> AND they overlook it even more so when some gospel singer/actor wears one ...once it's okay for them to do (the star) it's okay for us today...the power of influence is like that...



  Exactly... Healthy Hair... 

I realized that the 'fans' who imitate the 'artists', are hungry for the attention that's given to those in the spotlight.

Example:   Everyone was raving about Madonna, Britney Spears, and now lady gaga; the young girls who want this same attention, imitate them hoping to be 'loved'; not knowing that the love they seek is not found in this behaviour.

They 'curse' like the artists, dress like them, walk, talk, live like them.  They literally lose their identity in these people that they idolize.   

_'So what does it profit a man / woman to gain the 'ways of the world' and lose his / her soul...'_


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 9, 2011)

GoddessMaker said:


> My only two cents is the woman of God has been forever tainted and tarnished bc so many will lose they panties over a man.I said this before at a singles ministry and the room went quiet..But its like women throw themselves on a man and will do whatever so these shirts would def be the attire they would want..show a little boob,show that nice round bum and thigh etc..a woman can look like a woman without a skirt down to baby toe but we don't need to flaunt what we have as its prideful and self seeking..like flirting..I have a very flirty nature that I have to corral bc I know its not Godly or proper..this society I pray won't go to hell in a hand basket.



You shared a beautiful 'million' of God's wisdom here...


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 9, 2011)

hanna_light said:


> IMHO, it is very appropriate wear for those members in the congregation either coming from or going to the club but most importantly it advertise that a man is getting a good woman.





Uh - huh.... 

Insert the 'Amen'                'Where?'


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 9, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> Ahhhhh, yeah you do...you look at what pleases your eye and how it will make you "presentable and attactive overall."  A sale price is a financial incentive   It's so ingrained in us as humans.  This is why we have the gift of decoration worldwide.  We  love art.  But here ya go
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like this potato sak dress....  

Hmmmmmm :scratchch:

Add a red belt, red scarf, red earrings (small) and red pumps (not stilletos  ) ...    Okay  

Stilleto shoes are not 'Christian'


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 10, 2011)

^^Shimmie you too funny...stiletto shoes are not 'christian' he he he


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Nov 10, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> I like this potato sak dress....
> 
> Hmmmmmm :scratchch:
> 
> ...


 

  I remember a pastor speaking and he said "don't be wearing no stilettos."  We were like huh?"  We had to talk with him about that. He was cool and we laughed. 

Question to all: *Does your church condemn stilettos?*


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 10, 2011)

****runs to hide Shimmie from being stoned***


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 10, 2011)

My pastor has never taught against stilettos per say..but he just teaches on modesty and adornment..


But if we came in with these









he would say something


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Nov 10, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> My pastor has never taught against stilettos per say..but he just teaches on modesty and adornment..
> 
> 
> But if we came in with these
> ...


 

I dont like those ^^^


But I like these .....Am I wrong? These are nice to me.


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Nov 10, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> I remember a pastor speaking and he said "don't be wearing no stilettos."  We were like huh?"  We had to talk with him about that. He was cool and we laughed.
> 
> Question to all: *Does your church condemn stilettos?*



No. What would be the point?  The shoe isn't making you sin.   


I'm all for dressing like a lady, but it sounds like some churches go overboard with it. Makes me wonder if the pastor is trying to avoid temptation himself.


----------



## Windsy (Nov 10, 2011)

Why are stilletos not for Christians?

I've never heard this before...is it because it isn't considered modest?


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 10, 2011)

This isnt a LAW at all..its just preference thats all..

And yes SOME stilletos can be considered unmodest, but so can alot of other things as well...






Windsy said:


> Why are stilletos not for Christians?
> 
> I've never heard this before...is it because it isn't considered modest?


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 10, 2011)

I think those r cute!  I like wearing heels....


These are some I would wear..

















Health&hair28 said:


> I dont like those ^^^
> 
> 
> But I like these .....Am I wrong? These are nice to me.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 10, 2011)

I was *KIDDING* about the Stilletos ...  

I have a pair, I just can't walk in them.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 10, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ^^Shimmie you too funny...stiletto shoes are not 'christian' he he he



      You *KNEW* that I was being 'funny'.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 10, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> ****runs to hide Shimmie from being stoned***



Save me,  Oh' Save me....


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 10, 2011)

Windsy said:


> Why are stilletos not for Christians?
> 
> I've never heard this before...is it because it isn't considered modest?



Awwwwww Windsy, I'm so sorry.   I was only kidding when I said that.  

I actually have a pair of RED Velvet heels with a RED satin ribbon that ties around the ankles.   Very pretty pair of shoes.   I  them.  

I was just making light of our conversation on clothing.    Just having a little fun, that's all.


----------



## Windsy (Nov 10, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> Awwwwww Windsy, I'm so sorry. I was only kidding when I said that.
> 
> I actually have a pair of RED Velvet heels with a RED satin ribbon that ties around the ankles. Very pretty pair of shoes. I  them.
> 
> I was just making light of our conversation on clothing.  Just having a little fun, that's all.


 
 no apologies needed, I actually thought it was because it wasn't modest.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 10, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> My pastor has never taught against stilettos per say..but he just teaches on modesty and adornment..
> 
> 
> But if we came in with these
> ...



These look like 'ankle breakers'...      I couldn't get past two steps of walking in these without holding onto the wall.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 10, 2011)

Windsy said:


> no apologies needed, I actually thought it was because it wasn't modest.



  I understand.   

If we add this to it...  


Well..........  I don't have any words, but I do have a  "  "


----------



## Guitarhero (Nov 10, 2011)

C'mon now, we all know that true stillettoes are nicknamed something raw sexy.   Now, is that truly "christian?"      If we truly wish to be modest, we will not do it, we'll exchange it for something appropriate:









Christ-approved!!


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 10, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> I remember a pastor speaking and he said "don't be wearing no stilettos."  We were like huh?"  We had to talk with him about that. He was cool and we laughed.
> 
> Question to all: *Does your church condemn stilettos?*



In our women's meetings, we share 'don't wear what you can't walk in.'  Not everyone has the skills to walk in very high heeled shoes.   No one has ever condemned wearing them though.   A lot of women love these shoes.  

One word of caution:  They give you bunions.   Oh yes .  So that's another reason that I don't wear them.   I don't have bunions and don't want to get them.   That and the fact that I can't walk in a heel over 3 inches.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 10, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> C'mon now, we all know that true stillettoes are nicknamed something raw sexy.   Now, is that truly "christian?"      If we truly wish to be modest, we will not do it, we'll exchange it for something appropriate:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




    

   

My stomach hurts from laughing.   When I saw the picture above.  

Oh, thank God for my Sketchers ! ! !  Those are my comfort shoes.  

Are Sketchers a sin?    You know... the sports shoes that tighten your glutes.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Nov 10, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> I was *KIDDING* about the Stilletos ...
> 
> I have a pair, I just can't walk in them.


 
I started to ask you that. Most people turn on Stilletos when they can no longer walk in them.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Nov 10, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> C'mon now, we all know that true stillettoes are nicknamed something raw sexy. Now, is that truly "christian?"  If we truly wish to be modest, we will not do it, we'll exchange it for something appropriate:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

No!!...don't make me wear those.... I almost got offended. 

Church womenz tryin to be cute.


----------



## aribell (Nov 10, 2011)

hanna_light said:


> In hindsight, I see where the designer of this line was going and it's based on biblical principal as a result it is very appropriate attire everyone knows if you are going fishing you have to put the right bait only if you want to become fishers of men this line will allow you to do that.





hanna_light said:


> IMHO, it is very appropriate wear for those members in the congregation either coming from or going to the club but most importantly it advertise that a man is getting a good woman.



  Fishers of men indeed!  


Just a thought:  beauty and sex are not the same thing.  A man may see a beautiful woman or a woman prettied up and be sexually attracted to her.  But a woman purposely advertising "sexiness" (actively promoting herself as an object of sexual desire) is something entirely different.  Sometimes women get confused and think that they need to put sex in a man's mind in order to be attractive.  *It's already there*.  Be pretty, be beautiful, be lovely and let _his_ imagination do the rest.

Honestly, I wouldn't necessarily take issue with the shirts themselves--depending on the context.  (for instance, strapless is generally more acceptable in formalwear)  A lot of it depends on body type, too.  Obviously a woman with DDs could not wear that third shirt in the op.  Others could get away with it.  (so long as it is worn as a _shirt_ and not a dress!)  I don't get the purpose of putting "ChurchGurl" on it though.  I think they're trying to be slick, I just can't quite put my finger on how.

ETA:  I think the immodesty comes more from the self-promotion of it than the cut of fabric.  Or maybe the combination of both.  The "attitude" of the design is to show off both physically and religiously.  "I'm hot, _and_ I go to church too!"  At least that's the message that jumps out at me.  And that gives rise to much skepticism because the way we show that we love Christ is by the lives that we live rather than by shining a spotlight on ourselves.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 10, 2011)

Looollll @ Christ Approved 


this is for GuitarHero


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 10, 2011)

nicola.kirwan said:


> Fishers of men indeed!
> 
> 
> Just a thought:  beauty and sex are not the same thing.  A man may see a beautiful woman or a woman prettied up and be sexually attracted to her.  But a woman purposely advertising "sexiness" (actively promoting herself as an object of sexual desire) is something entirely different.  Sometimes women get confused and think that they need to put sex in a man's mind in order to be attractive.  *It's already there*.  Be pretty, be beautiful, be lovely and let _his_ imagination do the rest.
> ...



At the bolded...    It's already there.   It's a huge part of their DNA.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 10, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> Looollll @ Christ Approved
> 
> 
> this is for GuitarHero





But hey, I like that dress.       I'd wear it.   I don't know where I'd wear it, but I'd wear it.   

I hope it passes the TSA folks at the airport...      I'm quick to say, 'Don't touch me or my garment...'


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 10, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> I started to ask you that.
> 
> *Most people turn on Stilletos when they can no longer walk in them.*



They sure do...    That would be me     I have a 'ready sermon' up my sleeve at all times.   

The only scripture I could find is one to support it.   "high and lifted up"


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 10, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> No!!...don't make me wear those.... I almost got offended.
> 
> Church womenz tryin to be cute.



They don't make these shoes anymore... do they?


----------



## MonPetite (Nov 10, 2011)

This thread makes me think:

Why do we, the Church, seem to operate on the world's standards? 

Purple linen and gold are snazzy and sensual and were worn by a rather notable lady in proverbs. Sensuality is innate to women and, I believe, is godly. 

Sensuality (in its base sense) need not cause lust. 

"Sexy" demands it. 

A fit woman in form-fitting, but modest attire, with healthy skin and hair, a graceful gait, lilting voice, and loving nature, wearing a nice perfume, and tasteful adornment is sensual.  

A man may lust for her, but that's on him. 

A fit woman in a body-con dress (with or without "church girl" on it), hair overly teased, an attention grabbing perfume (you know the type), club make-up, an unnaturally provocative gait, come-hither tone, and gazes that invite a man to take her in and desire her is "sexy" (by the world's standards). :whipgirl:

We can't mess around with that. 

We can't condemn the natural sensuality god put in woman for His reason and for man's enjoyment either.

A woman in tune with herself is a glorious thing to behold --that does not incite lust. :reddancer:

Weak men, however, will lust over a sensual woman. That's not about HER. That's about HIM. 

Weak and strong men can fall prey to "sexy". 

That's entirely different, IMO, but it seems the Church lumps these two things together. 

For the record...I'm on Team Classic Pump.


----------



## Laela (Nov 10, 2011)

-----



nicola.kirwan said:


> Fishers of men indeed!


----------



## Laela (Nov 10, 2011)

:rofl3:

----


Shimmie said:


> They don't make these shoes anymore... do they?


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Nov 10, 2011)

Little House on the Prairie look is more appropriate for a true devote Christian woman it is modest and stylish depending on your level of expertise on the sewing machine (IMHO those potato sack dress look a little too revealing because they are sleeveless).


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 10, 2011)

LittleGoldenLamb said:


> This thread makes me think:
> 
> Why do we, the Church, seem to operate on the world's standards?
> 
> ...



   Whooaaaaa, this is good.   



_last comment deleted ...  _


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 10, 2011)

hanna_light said:


> Little House on the Prairie look is more appropriate for a true devote Christian woman it is modest and stylish depending on your level of expertise on the sewing machine (IMHO those potato sack dress look a little too revealing because they are sleeveless).





I was 'finna' to buy one of those potato sack dresses.... for Church.  

As my child used to say...   Man!  Can't do nuthin'


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 10, 2011)

Laela said:


> :rofl3:
> 
> ----



If my Nana was still here she'd put some 'bling' on those rubber shoes.  Rhinestones, Swarworski crystals, pearls, glitter.   Then she'd sell em' on eBay.    

Hmmmmmm, not a bad idea...


----------



## NaturallySweet73 (Nov 10, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> My pastor has never taught against stilettos per say..but he just teaches on modesty and adornment..
> 
> 
> But if we came in with these
> ...





I know i'm late, but i'm sitting here laughing my behind off! 

I've scene woman in leadership in my former church wearing clear shoes 

Maybe not this high though


----------



## Guitarhero (Nov 10, 2011)

hanna_light said:


> Little House on the Prairie look is more appropriate for a true devote Christian woman it is modest and stylish depending on your level of expertise on the sewing machine (IMHO those potato sack dress look a little too revealing because they are sleeveless).



Back in the day, this Ghanian guy who was shacking up with my friend, had the audacity to say to me, after he asked me something about where I was earlier and finding out I was attending church, 

"You're a christian?  You don't look like a christian."  (jeans and tee)

  We were in the library by the journals and other study desks and I replied, 

"What's a christian supposed to look like?  Strawberry blond hair wearing a calico print prairie dress and lace collar?" 

This white girl behind us  started cracking up in her book    Now, did I mention he was shacking up with my Caracan friend? I knew ALL the sordid details, too.  His lil brother was a christian, though - a very boring one at that.  I fell asleep on a date with him and he never forgave me  which is why his brother was trying to insult me.

Calico dress with lace collar...bof!


----------



## Guitarhero (Nov 10, 2011)

Now, while we're on the subject of appropriate attire, can we address makeup?  False eyelashes, deep red lipstick...anything too much...say....warrior angel?


----------



## MonPetite (Nov 10, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> Now, while we're on the subject of appropriate attire, can we address makeup?  False eyelashes, deep red lipstick...anything too much...say....warrior angel?



Make-up to enhance and not compete with natural beauty (this may include nice-looking falsies, a classic red lip balanced with nearly-naked eyes, a VERY soft neutral-based smokey eye, rosy blush, and the like --we all know that perfect "no make up look" that takes 50 products to do!) = OK.

Make-up to "compete" with other women, to garner and MONOPOLIZE male attention, by exaggerating biological signs of sexual health (super shiny, bright red, inch-long lashes, way too much bronzer/highlighter, SUPER bright blush, 15 different shades of eyeshadow, etc.) = not OK.

Warrior angel...why did I picture those cheesy pictures WOW guys like?


----------



## dicapr (Nov 11, 2011)

I am more offended with the sizing of the shirts than anything else.  I think the first two could be ok if they weren't 2 sizes too small for the model.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 12, 2011)

dicapr said:


> I am more offended with the sizing of the shirts than anything else.  I think the first two could be ok if they weren't 2 sizes too small for the model.



  I totally agree.   Sizing speaks volumes even without the words, "Church Girl" (or gurl) written on it.   

My question to everyone:   Would you still wear it if the fit were looser?  

My first thought is 'No', only because it's still associated with the negative image of this advertizement.   That's just my perspective, though.


----------

